# I primi fantastici 1000 di Moodywop!!!



## Elisa68

Lo so, lo so: te ne mancano ancora 4 ma chiacchierone come sei li avrai già scritti prima che io finisca di scrivere questo! 
Ed in ogni caso non volevo correre il rischio di arrivare seconda! 


Congratulazioni, caro Carlo!!!​
Non ho la tua vena poetica, quindi  ho preso una poesia in prestito da Trilussa:​ 
 Fa tanto bene a ripensa' a l'amore ne li momenti de malinconia: provi una specie de non so che sia, come un piacere de senti' dolore.


----------



## ElaineG

Auguri, Carlo. 

I learn something new from you every day, and at least once or twice a week, that which I've learned from you actually concerns Italian or English.  

Sei un maestro, e sento fortunata ad averti per un insegnante e (sopratutto) per un amico.

Un forte abbraccio, 

elaine


----------



## Jana337

*Ma cavolo! Volevo essere io la prima 

Anyway, many warm thanks to one of the most valuable assets of the Italian forum!

Click!

Jana
*


----------



## Alfry

I've just checked: 999
myth is about to become reality...

mi hai fregato Elisa, non vale, anche io volevo essere il primo.

pazienza....
SEI GRANDE CARLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## lsp

Dovrei aprire un thread tutto mio per essere la prima, ma... 

The most important thing is to tell you how much I appreciate what you put into this forum with every post you add to it. I have learned a great deal, I have enjoyed doing so and I humbly thank you.

xxx (to share w/ Alex)


----------



## DesertCat

I know that when I see the handsome face of Alex on the screen there's a good chance I'll learn something new. You're amazing.  You have a better grasp of the English language than a good portion of Americans.

~Alice


----------



## winnie

caro Carlo,
mi associo a quanto espresso da tutti gli amici del forum e voglio esprimere tutto il mio apprezzamento per la tua 'opera'.
in effetti i tuoi non sono solo messaggi di spiegazione e chiarificazione, tu vai ben oltre...è sempre un piacere leggerti!


----------



## moodywop

Un sincero grazie a tutti. Anche a costo di sembrare _coy_ non posso non aggiungere che tutte le cose simpatiche che avete detto di me le potrei dire anch'io di voi. Impariamo tutti ogni giorno qualcosa di nuovo, apprezziamo una sfumatura che prima non avevamo notato(anche, anzi soprattutto, nella nostra lingua), dimostrando la verità del vecchio detto _più sai, meno sai._

Alex is particularly flattered by his popularity. The little vain critter has been preening himself non-stop and his coat has never looked so _lustrous_(there you go, a word I learned from Cuchu yesterday)


----------



## Isotta

Capolavoro, my friend! Your sharp eye for nuance and eloquence in explaining them have taught me a great deal. A thousand thanks!​ 
Z.​


----------



## You little ripper!

Hi Carlo,

Ever since that time you responded to a thread I started (my first post) back in September, I've felt a special connection. (I'm sure we've known each other in a past life  ) Reading your posts makes me believe that your function on this planet is definitely to teach! You know how to do it better than anyone I know. 
Congratulations and please don't stop posting, because I want to speak fluent Italian when I visit Salerno on my way to New York to visit Elaine.  

Cheers,
Charles


----------



## shamblesuk

Carlo,

Congrazulazioni in ritardo a te e ti ringrazio per tutto dell'aiuto che mi hai dato.

Lee


----------



## fenixpollo

Happy Postiversary, Moodywop!

Here's hoping that you keep your lustre through another thousand posts!


----------



## alahay

'O Carlu', Ca nun ce sta nisciuno cumme vuje! Cumplimenti e auguri!


----------



## Idioteque

mannaggia, arrivo sempre in ritardo!!! 
Ovviamente avete già detto voi tutto quello che avrei voluto dire... è inutile dire che sei l'insegnante che tutti gli studenti sognano e che ogni tuo post è un insegnamento... sei la colonna portante del forum IE e saremmo tutti perduti senza i tuoi preziosi interventi!  Non saprei dire tutto quello che ho imparato leggendo i tuoi messaggi!!! 
A 1000 di questi _postiversaries_!!! Non lasciarci mai!!!  Sarebbe triste non vedere più la faccina di Alex e i tuoi bellissimi post!


----------



## Kelly B

Congratulations!!!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Carlo, sorry I'm so late to the party. You've been incredibly helpful and generous with your time and patience. Ti ringrazio di cuore.

Elisabetta


----------

